# New Jersey National Guard Museum Lawrenceville NJ Annex



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 28, 2021)

I'll post these as they are small museums many of us will never get to see. More of what is in our own back yards we never pay attention to . I don't know how many members are in the area of South / Central or North Jersey but maybe this fall we could have a meet up to tour a couple places if Covid does not shut things down again.

This is the other annex for the NJ museum of the National guard . AFV's and memorbilia. Including a rather rare tank below and some smaller arty not in my pics




An interesting stop and one that can be combined with a trip to the Trenton Barracks if you like the American revolution. Or if you prefer the two museums are about an hour apart driving distance . The annex being the smaller of the two and with earlier opening hours I always hit these places early and see the outside exhibits first before the main doors open. Its cooler depening on the time of day as well. They are not large places and neither would take more that two hours to go through. So both could be done in a day if you were so inclined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 28, 2021)

page 2 lawrence ville annex NJ national guard. Yes they have uniform buttons. Boring to some but reserchers and history nerds like myself like this sort of thing. 




















A friend and ex co worker of mine who has gone on a few of there visits with Ty and I over the years. He and his wife are both fighting cancer now. She is intorevolutionary war reenacting and once helped row the barges over the Delaware in the reenctment of Washingtons crossing. Both wonderful people . I hope they pull through.













So look up your state and I bet you will find yu have a small national guard museum you never knew existed staffed by volunteers that will be happy to show you around . Take your kids or grandkids *Leave the wife at home!!!!!!! *

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2021)




----------

